# New Fish



## rainshdw (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, It looked like a Peacock at a LFS, they said it was one...but now it really looks like a Ram to me. I hope not cause its totally in the wrong tank. I tested the water they had it in. PH of 8.3 fyi.

Top Fish








By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-16









By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-16









By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-16









By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-16


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

To me it looks like a Victorian Haplochromine. I could still be wrong but I just can't figure out which species, not a ram.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

OwenL said:


> To me it looks like a Victorian Haplochromine. I could still be wrong but I just can't figure out which species, not a ram.


Agreed, Victorian Basin Hap.

Unfortunately those can be very hard to identify for sure, especially a fish that doesn't have male color.


----------



## rainshdw (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey thanks guys!! Honestly I had forgot about the whole Victoria lake thing. After going through the profiles and looking at the different species, I'm thinking "maybe" Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.)...look at the last pic of the sub adult male...pretty close, but yeah I guess I'll have to wait to see. Thanks though!!


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

What's the one on the bottom of the second pic? I haveone exactly like it and haven't been able to ID!
Thanks


----------

